# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Coop fire.

## Winter

The heat lamp for the chicks was knocked off its hanger and set the floor of the coop to smoldering.

We've lost 2 so far to smoke inhalation, and 4 more look kinda rough.

Only one out of 17 was smart enough to go into the run.

Stupid chickens.

----------


## BENESSE

I guess no one told them they were supposed to save themselves for a higher cause--dinner.

----------


## Winter

Hahaha, well, the dead ones are smoked.

We have chickens for eggs, primarily.

----------


## Sourdough

> I guess no one told them they were supposed to save themselves for a higher cause--dinner.


Hehehehehe.........Kind of like Thieves, Oops I meant Scavenger's......... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Sourdough

I am guessing no one taught the chickens to: Drop and Roll..........in the bread crumbs.......... :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Pal334

First the attack geese, now this!!!  There may be a fowl conspiracy in the great north

----------


## Rick

Dumb chickens is right. They should have known that all they had to do was take hold of the plug and pullet. (I slay myself). 

Sorry you lost the two and hope you don't loose anymore. Imagine how devastating this would have been if you truly had to depend on those chickens for eggs.

----------


## Winter

Another one died. Two are still not breathing right.

----------


## crashdive123

Have you tried mouth to beak recreation?

----------


## Rick

I'm not even going there. Some things are just way too easy. 

Sorry about the loss.

----------


## Curt

Winter, the failure is yours!!!! Did you have a fire alarm?  Did you have any fire drills?  Those chickens need to know to run out the door and seek shelter on the opposite side of the pen when the alarm sounded.  You need to assign one chicken to take accountability of the rest of the chickens and then report the losses up to you.  You also need to have a back up plan so if that chicken is unable to assume authority there is a clear chain of command down to the last chicken as well as an alternate escape route.  You cannot blame the troops for poor planning on the part of leadership.   :Big Grin: 

On a more somber note, I hope the damages were minimal and I am thankful that the floor only got to smoldering and not to burning.  Good luck

----------


## Sourdough

Good thing you don't have turkeys, they are so stupid they would kick straw on the heatlamp to cool it off. God, but I loath turkeys.

----------


## Winter

What happened was the heat lamp was poorly secured and a chicken got tangled up in the cord and pulled the clamp loose. We got the power routed tight now so the moron birds can't hurt themselves.

The chicks that were penned into a corner did pretty well. Only one dead, but she might have been killed by the hens who broke into the little chick pen to lay on top of the little ones. They have a protective survival instinct but to not go right out the door confuses me.

----------

